# Two islands



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

HI
My new work
*Day 14*









Inspired by FAAO and Norbert Sabat i show my adventure of aquascaping.

*P.s I apologize for my english *
2006 My first Arrangement








2007 254 IAPLC








2007 My work in AGA 2007








2008








2008 








2008


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW!!! I'm sad to say it but I dont think I've seen your scapes before. You have some serrious tallent!! I especially like your use of Neons in the last one they really set off the greens, I know so many have tried them, maybe I'm a sucker for neons but I think that scape really works for them.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

:jaw:

very very nice scapes!!!! you've got some serious skills!!
do you have a full frontal shot of "2006 My first Arrangement" ??


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful tanks! You new one looks very promising as well. You are very talented!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

wow! very nice tanks!!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Some nice looking tanks! Id like to hear about the specs, dosing, lighting, ect please


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!
*Old tank*

*size* 170
*depth* 40
*height* 50
*Substrate* Biogrunt+River Gravel granulation 2-5 mm
*Filtration* Tetra Tec 1200
*Lighting* (218w)2x80w Philips Master TLD 965 T5 ,1x58w T8 Philips Master TLD 865
*CO2 system* CO2 system 4kg 2b/s
*Plant*
Blyxa Japonica 
Microsorum pteropus narrow 
Eleocharis acicularis 
Microsorium vindelov 
Microsorium sp.Philipine 
Vesicularia dubyana 
Lileopsis novae-zealandiae 
Anubias barteri nana 
echinodorus tenellus 
Crinum calamistratum 
Bolbitis heudeloti 
Hydrocotyle sp. 
Cryptocoryna sp. 
Cryptocoryna nevillii
Lomariopsis lineata (subwassertang)
*Fish* Pterophyllum scalare
Paracheirodon innesi 
Crossocheilus siamensis 
Otociniclus macrospilus
*Invertebrate*- Caridina japonica 
Caridina cf.babaulti 
neocaridina denticulata sinensis "fire red"
*Decorative Materials*-Driftwood,Manten stone,Frodo Stone
*Background*-Black card paper

*New tank*

*size* 120
*depth* 60
*height* 50
*Substrate* Biogrunt+River Gravel granulation 2-5 mm
*Filtration* Tetra Tec 1200
*Lighting* (270w)4x54w Philips Master TLD 965 T5 +1x54w Philips Master TLD 840 T5
*CO2 system* CO2 system 4kg 2b/s
*Plant*
Blyxa Japonica 
Microsorium sp.Philipine 
Vesicularia dubyana 
Anubias barteri nana 
echinodorus tenellus 
Crinum calamistratum 
Bolbitis heudeloti 
Hydrocotyle sp. 
Cryptocoryna sp. 
Cryptocoryna nevillii
*Fish* 
Microrazbora galaxy 
Otociniclus macrospilus
*Invertebrate*- Caridina japonica 
Caridina cf.babaulti 
neocaridina denticulata sinensis "fire red"
*Decorative Materials*-Driftwood,Manten stone,Frodo Stone,seyru stone
*Background*-Black card paper


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Beautiful work, Sergiusz. Nice blog, too. I just wish I could read Polish! By the way, I was born in Chicago, Illinois, USA. My mother's maiden name was Martynowski. 

Thanks for joining the conversation here. I hope to see and read much more about what you get up to.


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

*Chris Noto* It thanks for comment very and I salute cordially


----------



## BobasEB (May 29, 2008)

Sergiusz
Imponujace zbiorniki.
Jacek


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful tanks! I like the two from 2007 the best. They look very serene and peaceful.


----------



## mizu-chan (Jul 23, 2008)

These are all so amazing and well done!
Great scapes!


----------

